# Should I switch to graphite?



## jes2116 (Mar 25, 2007)

I have been playing a few years now and have had 2 sets since I started, both steel shaft sets. Of those sets, I have broken 4 heads off the shafts (3 on one set, 1 the other). I know I swing hard but I thought the first set broke easily due to the cheapness of it. Would switching to graphite shafts help out at all or should I stick with the steel and just rework the swing?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd say work on the swing. I've been playing for 30 years. I've hit tree roots, rocks... I've hit off cart paths, roads. I'm 6'2", weigh 250, and I have never, ever broken a shaft. It always amazes me when guys post about this, because I haven't a clue how you would do it? And I can't imagine that graphite would be more resistant to breakage than steel. :dunno:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

How did you break a steel shaft?? That is just truly dumbfounding.. I don't think grphite will help with that..What is your SS? Mine is 128 average, and I don't think I could break a steel shaft, swinging at a steel pole!


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

*Dumbfounded.*

I cant beleive it either. People come into work with fractured hosels on drivers and broken iron heads..and every time, i ask them how they did it, and nobody can answer. It gets to me every time because i can just not imagine doing it. At last years Australian Open, i took a full swing out of a fairway trap with a 7iron and buried the club into the lip about 10inches after impact. This only resulted in a bent shaft. I just cant imagine breaking one.
Nevertheless, graphite will not solve your problem. It is a much lighter weight material that has less strength than steel.
Just get your pro to look at the clubs and how they are broken, he should be able to tell what you are doing wrong, then get him to give you a lesson.:thumbsup:


----------



## tombate911 (Mar 24, 2007)

only ever managed to snap a graphite shaft on a rescue mid..... i think steel is better than graphite, but thats a preference,


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have been playing for over 30 years also and have not ever broken a shaft. I've seen heads come of and shafts broken when my playing partner threw a club that hit a tree. Also I seen them broken in long drive comps. but those guy a gorillas. My SS is 114+ with my woods and 90-95 with my 5 iron. I use graphite in my woods and steel in my irons.


----------



## tombate911 (Mar 24, 2007)

yep. graphite in my woods and rescue ans steel all the rest of the way,,


tom


----------

